# Engagement réciproque



## Brigitte (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je devais  accueillir  un nouveau  contrat  le 5 décembre 22 prochain la famille  vient   de  m'envoyer   un  SMS pour  me  demander  de décaler  au 16 janvier 23 .
As t-elle le droit ? Sachant que  sur l'engagement  réciproque  il  y  a  noté  début du contrat  le 5 décembre. 
Suis-je obligée d'accepter ?


----------



## liline17 (4 Novembre 2022)

Non, vous êtes en droit d'exiger qu'ils vous salarient à partir de la date convenue, ou bien qu'ils renoncent à cet engagement et vous paye un demi salaire brut.


----------



## Brigitte (4 Novembre 2022)

Ok merci liline17 pour votre réponse


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais qu'ils se sont engagés avec vous pour un début de contrat le 5 décembre 2022 donc ils respectent cet engagement c'est de la convenance personnelle de leur part et si vous n'avez pas l'enfant tant pis ils vous paieront sans les IE ! si vous acceptez d'attendre le 16 janvier 2023 qui vous dit qu'ils vont respecter cette nouvelle date ??? alors MéFIANCE ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Novembre 2022)

Je trouve qu il y a beaucoup de soucis avec ses engagements réciproques 
J en ai jamais  signée un et  j ai jamais eu aucun désistement .....


----------



## Brigitte (4 Novembre 2022)

Oui c'est sûr  rien me garantit vous  avez  entièrement  raison Angele1982.


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Sandrine tu as raison.
L'engagement réciproque, que l'on soit AM ou PE, ne garantie qu'une seule chose c'est que si le contrat n'est pas signé à la date convenue la partie responsable doit une indemnité à l'autre.

Dans le cas présent, un PE se rends compte que finallement il a possibilité de reprendre son travail un peu plus tard, d'où cette demande.
L'AM si elle refuse en bloc cette demande 2 solutions:
- le PE maintient son engagement réciproque à la date convenue et paiera l'AM dès décembre qu'il ait besoin d'elle ou pas, qu'il choisisse de commencer l'accueil effectif ou pas
- il romps l'engagement, lui donne son indemnité, est quitte de retrouver une autre personne qui sera OK pour attendre janvier, l'AM sera libre de cet engagement pouvant alors attribuer cette place à une autre demande... qui arriverait à quelle date, c'est un coup de pocker.

Autre possibilité: les PE rompent l'engagement, donne l'indemnité, puis signe un autre engagement réciproque avec cette même AM qui si elle se retrouve à nouveau le bec dans l'eau aurait droit une deuxième fois à l'indemnité avec ce même employeur?!

Bien sur l'AM a le droit d'accepter de repousser la date d'embauche sans demander de compensation mais ce serait dommage pour elle car combien de temps a t elle déjà reservé, bloqué cette place jusqu'à décembre (refusant peut être d'autres demandes qui auraient pu commencer plus tôt?) alors pourquoi accepter de repousser le moment où elle pourra enfin être payée d'un salaire?

Le problème de l'engagement reciproque c'est qu'au final 1/2 mois brut de salaire est loin de résoudre veritablement le problème de se retrouver avec un contrat qui ne commence pas alors qu'on a bloqué la place car on ne sait pas combien de temps pour retomber sur nos pattes, ça dépend des secteurs.

D'autant plus avec un engagement réciproque attention de négocier dès le départ que dès le 1er jour du contrat 15 jours de préavis seront obligatoires en clause particulière (sans periode d'essai donc) car il n'est pas rare de voir un PE (ou une AM!) ne faire qu'une heure puis rompre la periode d'essai pour ne pas avoir à verser l'indemnité de rupture d'engagement réciproque. Quitte à faire un engagement, faisons les choses avec cohérence...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Novembre 2022)

Tout a fait griselda 

Je n' ai absolument rien contre l engagement réciproque et ceux qui en signe ,  par contre je trouve que quand l une des 2 parties le rompt c est prise de tête sans compter ceux qui vont être de mauvaises fois ( aussi  bien AM que PE ) pour éviter de payer 

Jusqu'à maintenant je n en ai jamais signer , mais peu être que un jour  a sera le cas ...

Ça fait plus de 4 ans que je travail avec les 2 même de famille ( fraterie)  et tout se passe parfaitement bien . 
Mi décembre 2021 je devais commencer l adaptation avec bébé L petite sœur de N , manque de chance le covid s invite chez eux 2 jours avant de commencer l adaptation , donc logique tout est repoussée , on avait pas signée d engagement réciproque , si ça avait été le cas j aurais pu dire oui mais on a signer l engagement donc vous devez me payer quand même ect ect .....perso pour moi ça ne m'a poser aucun problème de repousser  même si du coup je n' étais pas payer , du coup debut janvier on a commencé une garde sans adaptation , au bout de 15 jours a nouveau stopper car mes enfants et moi même avons eu le covid 

La dans le cas de la postante  faut voir pour qu elle raison se  PE a  repousser la date de début , en lui expliquant bien le fonctionnement de l engagement réciproque peu être qu il accepterons de la payer quand même


----------



## Brigitte (4 Novembre 2022)

Merci  🙂  beaucoup  à  vous  tous pour  vos retours. 
J'ai  convenu  avec le PE un début  de  contrat le 2/01 pour  coupe  la  poire en deux .


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Novembre 2022)

Vous avez été très compréhensible j'espère que vous n'allez pas être déçue ?


----------



## Brigitte (4 Novembre 2022)

J'espère... aussi 
Car lors de mon dernier engagement  réciproque  avec un autre  PE il m'ont planté  et  maintenant  il  évite  mes appels  mes messages  même ma lettre de mise en demeure il a pas récupéré le recommandé. Car ils savent  qu'ils  sont  redevable  d'un  1/2 mois de salaire  brut  .
Sa va faire  1 ans que j'exerce ce magnifique metier que j'ai  quitté  la crèche  au bout  de 17 ans d'expérience  pour  enfin  faire  mon métier  auprès  des  enfants  convenablement mais  je collectionne les galères. 
Alors  franchement  je  croise les doigts 🤞 pour ne as être  déçu 😞 une fois   de  +.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Novembre 2022)

Si ce compris convient a vous et au PE c est le principal
Vous serez peu être pas decu, le PE a accepter un compromis ce qui est plutôt bon signe 😀


----------



## liline17 (4 Novembre 2022)

ne t'inquietes pas, c'est surtout au début, par manque d'expérience qu'on se fait avoir, je ne suis plus très chaude pour signer des engagements réciproques, ou alors, moins de 3 mois avant la date d'embauche, car si il y a un trop long délai, souvent, l'une des 2 partie change ses projets, plus fréquemment les PE que l'AM et qu'ensuite c'est assez galère de gérer ça.
tu dis que tu coupes la poire en 2, mais tu cèdes sur une plus longue période que les PE, sauf si tu prend 2 semaines de vacances à noël


----------



## Brigitte (4 Novembre 2022)

Non je prends  qu'une  semaine  là semaine  du 26/12 .
Maintenant plus qu'à  croiser  les  doigts 🤞 .
En tout  cas  merci  beaucoup  à  vous tous car depuis  que j'ai  découvert  ce forum vous  m'avez  beaucoup  aidé  cela  fait  énormément  du bien  et  plaisir  de  voir qu'il  y  a  de la solidarité encore dans ce monde.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

@Brigitte

Couper la poire en 2 ... GROS CADEAU au parent. A éviter malgré tout car lui est bien payé par son employeur et l’AM doit aussi l’être.

Perso je demande un virement immédiat lors de l’engagement réciproque et mes collègues près de chez moi également et *depuis nous avons constaté que les engagements sont respectés. Les PE y réfléchissent à 2 fois AVANT de signer et faire le virement.*


----------



## Griselda (4 Novembre 2022)

Perso je ne signe jamais d'engagement non plus.
Pourtant quand je dis que c'est bon c'est que ça l'est, en 20 ans je ne me suis jamais dédie, même quand ça m'aurait été profitable financièrement.
Jusqu'à présent un seul contrat prévu n'a jamais commencé pour de bonnes raisons et je l'ai su très tôt.
Par contre des contrats où on me demande de le modifier après plusieurs semaines ou mois ça oui, c'est très fréquent. C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas le sentiment que l'engagement m'apporterait quelque chose sauf des ennuis...

Dans le cas de notre collègue j'aurais surement transigé aussi... à tort ou à raison, qui peut savoir? Il n'y a qu'à la fin de l'histoire qu'on sait si on a eut raison.
La décision est prise donc à présent tache de faire confiance.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Novembre 2022)

📌 Non seulement l’employeur a son salaire + CMG + CRÉDIT D’IMPOT

Donc NON pas pour faire de CADEAU 🎁

*c’est dingue notre métier, c’est sans arrêt faire des cadeaux aux parents ..bizarre comme job ...  🛍🎈🎉🎁*


----------



## liline17 (5 Novembre 2022)

il n'y a pas que dans notre métier qu'une date d'embauche est repoussée, la différence pour nous, c'est que ça arrive plus souvent, mais seulement sur une partie de nos revenus, si tu as 4 accueillis, un quart de tes salaires est impacté.
Ce qui me dérange dans ce cas, c'est qu'en premier lieu, le PE a tenté de repoussé la date sans contrepartie, et qu'ensuite, la négociation est nettement en sa faveur, surtout que sur la partie qu'il concède, il percevra des aides, j'aurai pour ma part, concédé un report d'1 semaine, histoire de dire que j'ai cédé un peu.


----------



## Orlhad (5 Novembre 2022)

Encore un point qui gagnerait à être amélioré : l'engagement réciproque n'est clairement pas assez contraignant pour constituer une garantie. Je ne le fais signer que pour formaliser la relation et préparer le contrat en collectant les principales données administratives mais j'ai conscience que c'est surtout les tensions locales en terme d'offre d'accueil qui m'assurent de sa pérennité. Ces tensions semblant se généraliser, ajoutées aux conditions d'accueil en structure collectives de plus en plus tendues, permettront sans doute de garantir un rapport de force croissant mais ce serait quand même plus confortable que les AM cessent d'être "jetables" à volonté.


----------

